# Paging Jon Shafer.....Advice



## Jared330ci (Feb 20, 2003)

I usually spend time on roadfly and I have seen your postings and value your opinion.... I have an interview with a dealership for the Internet Sales Manager... I don't have car selling experience professionally, but lots of sales, management and internet experience.... any tips or advice you can offer?


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

LOL, I would go into the interview wearing a pair of shiny-micro-pattern Dockers pants, a cheasy sweater you have laying around from the middle 1980's, and a dark brown leather jacket. This is standard car salesman issue, so you need to look the part. :rofl: :rofl: (note: argyle socks are optional)

Sorry, Jon! Just having some fun. I'm sure you have plenty of preconceived ideas of how *ahem* computer programmer dress as well.


----------



## WhiteTrash (Nov 7, 2002)

:lmao:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Sorry- I am swamped/burried...

Will try to revisit thread later.

--Jon


----------

